# Super-DMZ rx 4 week results



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2010)

4 weeks ago I started using Super-DMZ rx along side my TRT. Super-DMZ rx is a brand name for an OTC steroid called Dimethazine that is available from IronMagLabs.

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/superdrol-dmz.php

I have not been able to do very many training sessions during this time, maybe 10 sessions but I was able to do 5 chest and shoulder sessions so I am posting my beginning (blue) and ending (red) results on my last sets only from these sessions over the last 4 weeks.

*Bodyweight*

242lbs
249lbs~*7lb increase after 4 weeks*

*Incline bb bench press*

Set 4-275lbs x 7 reps
Set 4-315lbs x 8 reps~*40lb increase after 4 weeks*

*Hammer strength incline press*

Set 4-5 plates each side x 5 reps
Set 4-5 plates and a quarter each side x 7 reps~*50lb increase after 4 weeks*

*DB military seated shoulder press*

Set 4-80lb db's x 10 reps
Set 4-100lb db's x 12 reps~*20lb increase after 4 weeks*

*Upright cable rows*

Set 4-150lbs x 12 reps 
Set 4-200lbs x 12 reps~*50lb increase after 4 weeks*


Super-DMZ rx reminds me of a faster acting dryer D-bol. My bodyfat looks pretty similar from when I started so I am guessing most of the weight gain is water and/or LBM. Strength has obviously risen so I had to put on some muscle mass during this 4 weeks as well.


----------



## Emyr (Dec 8, 2010)

That is pretty good going considering the small amount of sessions you had. I'm pretty interested in Super-DMZ rx since its getting good reviews. Did you get any sides from it or was it a clean run?


----------



## Life (Dec 8, 2010)

So super-dmz > dbol? Or no.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2010)

Life said:


> So super-dmz > dbol? Or no.


 Mg for mg the super-DMZ is better IMO.

 However you could probably run D-bol longer with less liver stress so it would depend on cycle duration. I think D-bol would be better suited for 6+ week cycles and the DMZ better suited for 4 weeks or less cycles.


----------



## Life (Dec 8, 2010)

And what was your dosing regiment?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Heavy, I just ordered some Super DMZ and I'm gonna add it to my current cycle of test e. How much do you recommend I take daily? I read anywhere from 20-30 mg per day. Also, should I take it before the gym? I'd imagine it has a short half life so do you recommend taking it 2x to 3x daily? Sorry for all the questions but you seem to be the man that would have the most expertise in this. Thanks bro.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2010)

Life said:


> And what was your dosing regiment?


 10mg DMZ every 12 hours.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Hey Heavy, I just ordered some Super DMZ and I'm gonna add it to my current cycle of test e. How much do you recommend I take daily? I read anywhere from 20-30 mg per day. Also, should I take it before the gym? I'd imagine it has a short half life so do you recommend taking it 2x to 3x daily? Sorry for all the questions but you seem to be the man that would have the most expertise in this. Thanks bro.


 I tend to like to start on the low end and work my way up so 20mg daily split 10mg every 12 hours. If you don't get the desired result in 2 weeks up the dose.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice results. I'm going to try out a bottle or two as well.


----------



## Life (Dec 8, 2010)

The only negative I found from my cycle of it was the liver issues. I could tell by the end of the four weeks that it was giving me trouble. But I put on twenty pounds so... meh. Also 20mg/day.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 8, 2010)

Life said:


> The only negative I found from my cycle of it was the liver issues. I could tell by the end of the four weeks that it was giving me trouble. But I put on twenty pounds so... meh. Also 20mg/day.


 
What kind of liver issues did you have?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2010)

*Super-DMZ Rx* is very potent, I am using 30mg daily and its been around 10 days now and I have not changed my diet or anything else and *I have already gained 8 pounds *and my strength is increasing every work-out as well as muscle hardness.


----------



## Life (Dec 8, 2010)

Started having stool discoloration and not really constipation but issues going.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> What kind of liver issues did you have?


 I take liv 52 every day and stay well hydrated. If my urine is yellow I pound water.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2010)

By January first we should have Advanced Cycle Support Rx available.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Dec 8, 2010)

nice bro. did you do a bodyfat % also?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 8, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I have not been able to do very many training sessions during this time, maybe 10 sessions



I know very well that you know what you are doing. You are probably one of the most knowledgeable people on this board, but out of curiosity, why would you start a cycle of anything if you won't be able to do many training sessions?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> I know very well that you know what you are doing. You are probably one of the most knowledgeable people on this board, but out of curiosity, why would you start a cycle of anything if you won't be able to do many training sessions?


 Why not? LOL! I am never going to stop using.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 9, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Why not? LOL! I am never going to stop using.



Fair enough haha!

How long do you plan on running it ?


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Prince said:


> By January first we should have Advanced Cycle Support Rx available.



 I read on one of your post not too long ago that you were not trying to get into the supplement game b/c it was so overly competitive...

sounds like business is doing well?...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Fair enough haha!
> 
> How long do you plan on running it ?


 I am almost finished. I think I have 1 or 2 days left on the DMZ and then it is on to bigger and better things =).


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 9, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I think I have 1 or 2 days left on the DMZ and then it is on to bigger and better things =).



Ooooooh !!! care to share !!!???


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Ooooooh !!! care to share !!!???


 *Coming Soon!


**METHA-DROL EXTREME - PRO-ANABOLIC STACK *

*Supplement Facts:* 
*1 Capsule* 

2a 17a -dimethyl 17a hydroxy, 5a etiocholan 3-one - 10 mg (Superdrol)
2a 17a -dimethyl-5a androstan, 17b-ol 3, 3-azine - 15 mg (Dymethazine)
13 -ethyle-3-methoxy-gona-2,5 (10)-dien-17-one - 15 mg (Decadrol)

*Proprietary Blend 105.5mg:* 
6, 7 -dihydroxybergamotin, Niacinimide, Pyroxidine Hcl, Piperine 95%, Cyanocobalamin


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 9, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> *Coming Soon!
> 
> 
> **METHA-DROL EXTREME - PRO-ANABOLIC STACK *
> ...


   cant wait for tht im gonna give the Dmz stack  try ~


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 9, 2010)

*METHA-DROL EXTREME .........* that's coming out in January right?


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been using DMZ and that shit is the truth.. It's pretty F*cking nice


----------



## Life (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I've been using DMZ and that shit is the truth.. It's pretty F*cking nice



Did it reverse your gyno?


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Hell yea.. I'm flat chested once again


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> *METHA-DROL EXTREME .........* that's coming out in January right?



we have around 15 beta testers that will start logging next week, if everything goes right it will be available to buy January 1st.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 9, 2010)

ill be waiting


----------



## bsettle (Sep 28, 2011)

hey guys i just orderd a bottle of super dmz and advance cycle and really pumped about starting this run. but it says that superdrol "Despite the fact that methyldrostanolone is a DHT derivative and cannot convert to estrogen, some users have still reported gyno like symptoms during or after a cycle. This effect is likely related to the strong SHBG binding effect and increase in freely circulating estrogen (and testosterone) from SHBG. Gyno symptoms may also be related to the fact that methldrostanolone lacks a strong DHT metabolite to antagonize the effects of estrogen (while also having a relatively low intrinsic androgenic value)". So would it be nessecary running anabolic matrix (which i intend on using as a PCT) during my cycle. also it says that formadrol extreme would stack niceley with anabolic matrix as a pct.. my concern is would that be too much testosterone boosters at once?


----------

